# Fishing the surf in a kayak



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

(obviously situated beyond the breakers) 

Is this possible, or are you constantly being pushed towards shore? I don't mind fishing the surf from the beach, but I'd rather be in a yak. I don't have a rudder, either, which I'm sure is an issue when your hands aren't on the paddle.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes it's possible. Sometimes you're pushed toward the shore, other times away from the shore and up or down the shore. Wind direction and whether you use an anchor determine where you're pushed. A rudder does essentially nothing unless you not only have your hands on the paddle but are actually paddling.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I think it is called current. Wind sometimes has an effect. Tide coming in pushes you at the beach. Out going, out. Some times if it is blowing hard will, it push you up or down the beach. A rudder is a must have tool. If you ever used one you would know.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Well it depends on how strong the wind or current is. If the wind is up, usually the wind will effect you more then the current since most of your kayak and you are out the water creating a sail area. If the wind is pretty calm, then the current will push you around. If you're worried about being pushed around to much, an anchor will secure you in place.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

A drift sock will slow your drift on those really blowy days.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I didn't think a kayak anchor would be enough to hold you that close to the breakers. Good to know.

I live in RVA and won't be able to make it down to VAB all that often, but when I do go, I want to go where the fish are and be productive. Seems to me you could be a whole lot more productive yak fishing the surf than just soaking baits from shore. That is, if that's where the fish are.

I know this question will annoy some who put in many, many hard hours of fishing, but what is the best advice for someone who's two hours from the beach and simply can't get away more than twice/month (at most) to come to the Chesapeake area and fish with moderate success? I feel like there is so much to learn, and things seem to change so quickly in the water that an occasional saltist doesn't get much time to work on a particular species before it's time to move on to the next. 

That's why I asking about the surf. If the fish are there, I want to be able to do it. I enjoy the freshwater fishing I have near me, and pulling in a huge bass, catfish or pickeral is exciting, but not nearly as exciting as hooking up with the _real_ fish.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

I've got a buddy that uses a 10# anchor lol. If one anchor won't hold, a bigger one will! The fish are there for sure, just past the breakers on the other side of a bar where things are churned up


----------



## Mobcrack (Jan 15, 2010)

Most fish in the surf zone are going to be in the white water / waves, not beyond. Most inexp surf fishers cast beyond the fish. Some exceptions to this are spanish, cobia, kings.and a rudder will help a lot with your drift, you dont have to be paddling to benefit from a rudder


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

7.62 said:


> I didn't think a kayak anchor would be enough to hold you that close to the breakers. Good to know.


They will if you use them correctly.



FishyFingers said:


> I've got a buddy that uses a 10# anchor lol. If one anchor won't hold, a bigger one will!


Though I won't argue that bigger anchors will generally hold better than a smaller anchor, you don't need a 10 pound anchor to hold a kayak. You can hold any yak in place with a 3 pound anchor in any conditions that it is safe to be in on a yak. What most don't realize is that they generally don't use enough line with their anchors. It's referred to as scope. To get the anchor to hold properly you should have 5 to 7 times the depth of the water you're anchored in. Another aspect of the anchoring system many overlook or feel is unnecessary is the anchor chain. Three to five feet of chain between the anchor and the rope will aid immensely in allowing the anchor to get a good bite in the bottom and to hold it there.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Believe me, I know all about scope and all that stuff hints why I don't have a 10# anchor but to each their own


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

FishyFingers said:


> Believe me, I know all about scope and all that stuff hints why I don't have a 10# anchor but to each their own


Glad to see that you do it the right way also FF, I was using your example of your buddy's approach to getting a better hold by throwing more weight at it is a common misconceived fix to the problem. I'd hate to know that 7.62 or any other newb would have to deal with a 10 pound anchor in a yak when a few feet of chain and some extra rope would yeild the same results and are a lot easier to handle.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

I asked him about it, he said he wants to make darn sure hes not going anywhere. This is what he has http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shopsreg;-Navy-Anchor/product/45254/103563?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL and if I'm not mistaken, he only brings like 30' of line with him. I don't really anchor, but I bring everything with me when I go, including 100' of line and a 3# anchor


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

I use the 3# version of this anchor http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Folding-Grappling-Anchors/product/39740/36214, 3 feet of 1/4 link galvanized chain and at least 100 feet of line. The beauty of using such a light anchor is that your anchor line can be small. I use the cheap 1/4" poly rope that you can buy at the box stores for $5-6/ 100 ft skein I usually have 4 or 5 of them under the hatch when I venture out to the artificial reefs in 70-80 ft of water, where this guy got his lesson in scope (200 ft just doesn't get it).


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Thats the same anchor I have. I've yet to use it in deep water, just in water about 15-20'


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

A few more thoughts for 7.62

When you get to beach don't be in such a rush to load all your gear and go get em. Practice launching, punching through the breakers and landing with just your yak, paddle, PFD and yourself a few times first. You may wind up spending less time practicing then you would trying to round up, repair or salvage gear that is dumped from a hasty inexperienced launch. There are several good videos on youtube and on kayak sites that will help you get up to speed on the basic idea of how to do it the right way. There are even some videos that demonstrate how to use your paddle as a rudder. In my opinion a paddle is much more efficient than a stern mounted rudder in the surf.

When you're at the breakwater wading in with your yak always put yourself between the waves and the yak. It doesn't take much of a wave to roll your kayak on your shins and/or put you on your arse. 

Finally some fishing advice, either keep one line baited almost directly below your kayak or have a rod at ready for a fish that just happens up under you or both. Kayaks offer shade and shade attracts fish at times. If you're ready or there waiting your chance of success improves greatly.

I hope this helps. I hope you have a great time and catch a ton of em.


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

If you want to hold position off the beach, at the top end of an outgoing rip tide, you can use this technique. Anchor, long line and a buoy....paddle this all out into your setup spot. Drop the anchor over the side and slip the buoy over too. Make sure it holds the bottom....and yak back in and grab your fishing gear. Yak back out and tie off to the buoy or slip a loop over the buoy and fish. If you hook a big fish, disconnect from the buoy.....take the yak sleigh ride and either land offshore or as I do, fight back to the beach and make the land there. Repeat.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

There are no fish available from a yak.... You must have a boat. Also, the grap anchors aint worth a ----. Buy a boat anchor, you wont move


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

NTKG said:


> There are no fish available from a yak.... You must have a boat. Also, the grap anchors aint worth a ----. Buy a boat anchor, you wont move


One thing you are not showing is the hole in that fish's head.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Surfishn' Dave said:


> One thing you are not showing is the hole in that fish's head.


lol, both of them fish looked like the top of a bowling ball before I picked them up. I remember people thinkin I was crazy cause I kept a hammer on the yak.... lol


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

Fishy and I both only use a cinderblock as an anchor, dont let him tell you anything different.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

HAHA busted


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Very good posts. Thanks everyone. And yes, I plan on practicing surf launches quite a few times before I go with all my gear. I like that I have a rod pod for such occasions.

OceanMaster, why drop anchor first and then come back for your gear? What does that accomplish, besides loosing time? Sorry, I'm not following your logic there.

All - If you're wanting to fish the surf, in what circumstances would you prefer to do in the kayak vs. from shore, and vice versa?


----------

